# What Do You Think, New GTR???



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Personally I hope that the pics from Goodwood are a far cry from the soon to be released NEW GTR
Looking at those pics, I think it stinks(looks wise) but thats my opinion
I'm sure it will be mechanically and electrically sound as with most Jap cars
Is it just me???
Or does it look like a 350Z stroke dare I say FTO!!!    
To me I feel the design team have taken the easy route, and not the adventurous one, shame on you Nissan

The poll is based on pure looks, and nothing else, be honest :sadwavey:

This pic is of a FTO, put next to the full side on view of the new GTR there are lots of similarities










And here's the 350Z, oh please!










And the new 350Z errr I mean GTR......


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I like nearly everything i have seen of the new GTR,looks awesome.

When the car is available here,im sure im one of the first to sit in and drive it,if it drives good and looks good in real,maybe i buy one:smokin:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it looked fantastic at Goodwood, and reference the supposed like-ness to an FTo or 350z, then well yes, they're all Japanese, all 2 door Coupes, and those pics, they're all silver.

What do you want? Cannons out the front? That'll make it different!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I must admit, from what I have seen so far I am not a fan. But then again none of the Skylines have ever looked cutting edge or super cool. All have been a bit "japanese".

When I see it in the flesh without camo then I will make my judgement, at the moment I think it looks a little fat particularly at the back.

We will see....


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

ISJ said:


> What do you want? Cannons out the front? That'll make it different!


I'd pay extra for them :chuckle:

Personally, I can say my opinion has gone from a dubious nay sayer to a convinced supporter, and I honestly hope they stick true to their development cars design.

As far as them looking like a 350z or an FTO, I'd say you should have gone to specsavers. Aside of the sloping back on the 350z (ala most two door coupe's) it's not much at all like either of them, and considering the front and back are yet to be fully revealed you'd be daft to cast a negative opinion just yet as it's the detail that makes the car 
I think when the wraps come off it at Tokyo in october it's going to be impressive. 
Here's a couple of artist's impressions of my face when they unveil it >  :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Inflamitory !!!*

WhoFlungDung

You know you are just winding us "SUPER" car lovers up !! I was the poor muppet who waited for 1 & 1/2 hours in the pouring rain on Sunday at Goodwood Festival of Speed to get these shots of the, now even lovelier, NEW GTR !!! 

Eat ya heart out mate as I have seen it in the flesh and she is bloody drop dead gorgeous!! Even with the tail and front part of the bonnet still in camouflage !!!

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/NewGTR.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/NewGTR5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/NewGTRArse.jpg

:wavey: :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i like the front looks mean but the back i dont like as much to be honest


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

On looks alone - I'm not keen.
I have always been a fan of the traditional "3-box" design. A flat bonnet, a passenger compartment & a flat boot.
I've never taken to hatchbacks etc.
Only my opinion though.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I like the car.

That comment however speaks volumes....I LOVE the R34GTR.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd always thought it was most like the LeMans Audi that crops up in a few video games.
When you look at photos of the back, you can see the taillights are the same as the concept GTR, but for all we know they might have done it up to look like the concept car and put the covers on to keep people guessing, whilst keeping the final release exterior parts strictly in a wind tunnel somewhere....
That would shut everyone up (both the admirers and the sceptics) ...if they get it right :nervous:


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Think the jury is still out on this one at the moment,but it does look a bit like the 350z has ate all the pies


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

I think everyone needs to remember that standard GTRs have looked ok but you take a set of volks and a nismo kit and wahay!!!

As standard I think it looks like just another japanese coupe of the time as did previous gtrs, I don't know of many 32s 33s and even 34s that haven't had cosmetic mods so lets see what kits/wheels look best when it comes out

Sev


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If that car was made by say Toyota ,how many people would be gushing over it .It's ok thats all ,would have liked to see blown rear arch's like on the other GTR's and like most sports cars have ,front ones look ok .Will have to see the whole thing uncoverd to really make a judgement.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

here's another pic to compare then......

this is what I would call "stunning", by the way I have a 32 GTR so I am not being biased










this is what I call a 350Z...........










please dont forget this is my "personal" opinion and means nothing, but I was interested in seeing how many people think the so called new GTR is something different

sorry it aint, however you look at it
just re-wind....1989 R32 GTR WOW!!!!
its 18 years later, they haven't moved on any
personally I think Nissan are struggling with this one, as I have said I hope it doesn't look anything like the car at Goodwood
which is a 350Z like it or not

was the original GTR based on bluebird, I think not
the 350Z is not a super car and never will be
and certainly wont be beating any records around the Nurburg ring, as did the R32 GTR
sorry getting a bit biased again, but I would love a 34 over that supposed new gtr/350

can't believe the poll at the mo' 75% think the new car is cutting edge   
I think they need to go to specsavers :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Until I see it and drive it I can't really comment, other than from the pictures it does nothing for me at all.

The Lexus LF-A on the otherhand has me excited....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

im not voting...because:

i like the design, but its not the way i would have liked the new GTR. they stepped away from the saloon look and made it look like a spectacular 250z with a bigger engine and some turbo's. It looks good but i wish they kept the saloon look.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You ave done it again WhoFlung da Muck !!

So do you accept that as we live in a democracy (well at the moment until Brown makes it an even Bigger Police state than Blair did) that 75% (of US) MUST be correct?

Also (and how about this for lighting the fuse and stepping away) WE ALL KNOW THAT THE R33 WAS/IS THE BEST LOOKING SKYLINE EVER!! Tee Hee.

I mean they learnt from the mistakes of design from the R32 (flat and unispiring) and then they over did it with the R34 (Play station Generation!) The R33 is much much more streamlined and is sexier than its OLDER R32 brethren!


http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUT2Spring2007.jpg

Right I'm off to hide in the bomb shelter !!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

There's nothing massively wrong with the way an FTO looks, so what's the problem with similarities.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

bkvj said:


> i wish they kept the saloon look.


Yes I agree with this



Steve said:


> I mean they learnt from the mistakes of design from the R32 (flat and unispiring) The R33 is much much more streamlined and is sexier than its OLDER R32 brethren!


Dont agree with this

 :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NickM said:


> Until I see it and drive it I can't really comment, other than from the pictures it does nothing for me at all.
> 
> The Lexus LF-A on the otherhand has me excited....


For the price of the LF-A, you can buy probably 5 new GTRs . . .:wavey: 

Just my opinion:
You can't compare the Z-Tune with the New GTR, the Z-Tune is a GT-looking Monster . . . . compare a standard R34GTR from 1999 with the new GTR and it doesn't look so much more stunning anymore . . . 

I am curious about the first bodykits for the new GTR.


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> here's another pic to compare then......
> 
> this is what I would call "stunning", by the way I have a 32 GTR so I am not being biased
> 
> ...


But its like you say taste is a personal thing and of course you are going to find more in favour of the R32, 33, 34 were on a skyline gtr forum . 

As for comparing the 350z, 350gt and new gtr is like comparing the R34 to a cortina mark v if its body shape you're looking at.

This seems to me to be heading towards the old "there will never be another great jag made again" when the E' type stopped being produced.

Times move on the old R shape will soon become a classic and will be gunned down by smaller, greener more streamline cars/engines ie S2000 . I just hope that there are a couple of dozen of each model that are kept in A1 condition as stock (no mods) for us to view at shows etc in the future.

I am looking forward to the 350z's, 350gt's (soon to be Infiniti over here) progressing with after market kits. There are already some fine 600 bhp 
350z's about and my 350gt is being built in July with a TT and cosworth strengthened motor by TDI's. Also look forward to some awsome new GTR's being modded when the AM parts hit the street probably 2 years or so after its launch.

So unless this forum intends becoming a classic car forum in 5 years time i think it will be good to encourage any new GTR owners to come on here for chat and info and to go to shows alongside your own GTR's.

Sorry just my 2 cents.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

[QUOTE=As for comparing the 350z, 350gt and new gtr is like comparing the R34 to a cortina mark v if its body shape you're looking at.

I think you mean comparing the R32 to a Cortina


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

the figures are dropping for the cutting edge designed 350 errr I mean GTR

if you look at the 350 and the supposed new GTR the roof looks slightly different in rake and cut
but the overall shape is very similar, unlike when the 32 was released, it resembled nothing like it at that time

i am sticking to my guns on this one, Nissan have taken the easy way out
they can tweek all those bumpers and vents all they want
its basically a 350

lets hope it goes ten times better than it looks, just like the R32 did :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Got a 350Z as well !!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> was the original GTR based on bluebird, I think not the 350Z is not a super car and never will be and certainly wont be beating any records around the Nurburg ring, as did the R32 GTR


Couple of picky points here - the R33 GTR was the one that set the Nur record if I remember rightly. The R32 GTR was quick (8:22) but the R33 GTR was the one that blew everyone away by cracking into the 7s range. Well thats the way I remember it from back in the 90s.

Also stock for stock, there ain't much seperating a 350Z and an R32-GTR around a track. I've compared Fuji/Tsukuba lap times from recent and old Best Motoring and the V/Z series cars are line ball with the R32 GTR. The R33 GTR put >1s on the R32 around Tsukuba, and the R34 did that again over the R33.

The new GT-R definitely looks related to the Z32 - however if anything I think that shows MORE focus on performance. Previously the GTR was based on the Skyline, which was basically a tourer. The Z32 was designed from the work go to have good balance and perform well, and given that it would at least match the R32/R33/R34 GTS range around a track (and the R32/R33/R34 range already had turbos!) the fact that the GTR has turbos, flash trans etc - I think the separation will be even greater.

I think its fair to say this thing is going to be a new level of beast compared to its predecessors.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Z33 surely?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

to me, the Skyline has always been form over function. I had heard about this "amazing supercar" from Japan called the Skyline, but I clearly remember when I first saw one - an R32. With a big wing on back, it looked like a mid-80s Toyota with some ricer bits added on. I thought, "that's THE ultimate Japanese supercar??"

obviously the appearance has grown on me tremendously, but just last week a girl commented (after seeing my engine bay), "wow, that's a real sports car! at first I thought it was some old junker......"

What would you rather be - a plain looking bloke that's hung like a horse and can put a porn actor to shame, or a flashy, stunningly handsome man with unimpressive, fast-shooting equipment? It's what your packing that counts.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah Z33 Gah yeah thats what I meant haha. 

And agree with the comments above. Being hung like a horse and even better - being able to use every bit of it to full effect is better than being pretty


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Why is the photo comparison a pimped R34 vs a standard looking new GTR with gay panel protectors ....
The new GTR is hot ....Look at some of the 350z's currently being raced ....
SUPERGT.net | SUPER GT OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, considering the oold prototypes - you know they intend on it looking a bit aggressive:










Nismo 350Z GT race car styling:










Not too gay.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Tut Tut...how dare anyone cast any relation to the 350.....are you blind!!!










Its almost as if your suggesting that the styling was comprised


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I must be missing something those cars look nothing like each other


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JB. said:


> Tut Tut...how dare anyone cast any relation to the 350.....are you blind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rant-on:
:blahblah: 
This whole thread is BS as it's all just personal opinion but your pic is the worst....for a start they don't have the same wheelbase so, since you've made them the same in the pic, the proportions are all wrong anyway.

Pic any two 2-door coupes and of course they will look a bit similar
eg - does the cayman look a bit like TT ? or a 350Z, or a Supra etc etc etc 

:rant-off:


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Emperor's new clothes


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Nah balls to it. I was not going to bother to reply (its often fruitless on this forum) but I will, just to make a point clear.

Ok Bean, fair point, the wheel base is just slightly under on the GTR, but only just  Just look at the wheel sizes! 
Simple geometry 101, proportions stay the same when scaled evenly. 
The Proportions and geometric construction are ridiculously close so come on don't throw weak comments like all 2 seat coupes look similar and compare it mate please. Christ even the 350's closest match which coincidently was its inspiration (the TT) does not come as close.

Many other car designers/engineers picked up on this and it has been a point well discussed in car design circles, common opinion is that is was a decision made by Nissan/Renault to cut costs on the manufacture as the GTR could but made on the same line/component share/ minimum adjustment to tooling/jigs/equipment etc etc, ok. So I stand by it being a fair point to make.
It has been heavily denied as of course it would affect the marketing of the vehicle _but the obvious is hard to miss_, such as when Renault declared a certain little engine as being one of theirs, remember!!!

It angers me and I am sure many others that the potential for a stunning and unique new design was there but was shot by a corporate clamp, but I am a realist and in the profession so my attitude has become that they have done a grand job under the circumstances, but she looks challenged, almost as if it was another design squeezed onto other dimensions!!!
Who knows, maybe the GTR would not have been financially viable if certain limitations were not imposed, so i guess one should not complain.

Ahhh, I don't care to argue, I have made my point.


----------



## sweepy125 (Feb 2, 2007)

the 350z looks shit as standard but with the right body kit it looks great as with the new gtr it is growing on me fast the inside of the new gtr is awsome and with the propper body kit it will turn every head anywhere is goes just as any gtr should


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JB
I'm sorry mate but you are just spouting rhetoric and opinion - there isn't a single substantiated fact in your entire 'point'.
That was what I was trying to say in an only semi-serious :rant: type way; it's all just opinion.
Oh, and regardless of your geometry lesson, I still don't agree - a 200mm difference in wheelbase is a big percentage and will significantly change the looks of the cars when really seen back to back. You can't even conclusively say the pictures weren't messed around with originally anyway.
Whether you think they look the same or not doesn't alter my opinion - just as me saying I think you're mistaken doesn't change yours.

I don't agree with what you said - simple; and I tried to explain why.
You just extended it into an argument.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It is subjective but I think it looks SOOO bland. The sides just look like big slabs. With the yanks producing so many awesome looking retro esque muscle cars why cant the japs pull off something similar?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> It is subjective but I think it looks SOOO bland. The sides just look like big slabs. With the yanks producing so many awesome looking retro esque muscle cars why cant the japs pull off something similar?


my point exactly :clap: 

I'm sure it will run and perform better than most other cars in the price range

But unfortunately in this world of "shallow hal's" it will struggle to sell me thinks

not so many admirers now, watch the figures drop
as they should, the car isn't anything new


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Very true, at least it will have groundbreaking performance though which is the primary concern, just a pity it couldn't be a revolutionary body design. I have seen many of the early development sketches and there were some fantastic initial concepts...oh well...c'est la vie. _Maybe next time._


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Not again !!!*

Look guys as long as it P*sses over the Porkers at the Ring and anywhere else (which it will) who cares !! IT IS FCUKING BEUTIFUL IN THE FLESH and it aint finished yet !!!

and just for the 350Z dismissive out there TAKE A LOOK AND EAT YOUR OWN HEART/s OUT !!!!

Image of Steve's Toy1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Image of New Toy 2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Image of BEUT & The Beast - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

New GTR soon !!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Steve I think you are missing the point here :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Its about its looks, and what Nissan have done, or haven't in this case :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Indeed, the 350z imho is a nice looking car, the new GTR is too similar and too bland. The GTR always looked like a jap muscle car, the new GTR doesnt seem to share that similarity.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So Max Power *IS* a good representation of the way the UK perceive performance cars to be  I'm sure there will be big kits, spoilers, shiney wheels, and fluffy dash kits if you want it to look fancier.

GTRs have never been "looks" cars, they are FAST and purposeful. Looks like a fine place to be for me. Besides, you haven't seen the production version yet - or seen one in the flesh. Who knows...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The thinking is I belive what people are trying to say is that the new GTR is based on other models and not really looking like a new car in it's own right .I presume it will look something like it is at the present otherwise Nissan would not have rolled it out for show.Is fluffy dice and stuff just coming in to fashion in NZ ?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

stealth said:


> The thinking is I belive what people are trying to say is that the new GTR is based on other models and not really looking like a new car in it's own right .Is fluffy dice and stuff just coming in to fashion in NZ ?


Here, here :thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

stealth said:


> Is fluffy dice and stuff just coming in to fashion in NZ ?


Haha I was just being a smart arse in the vein of "The thing goes nuts, and at least it doesn't look like a Megane" type of vein.

Drifting, track and drag are where the majority put their effort into here. I'm sure being behind the UK in strategic neon placement is something we can live with


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lith said:


> Haha I was just being a smart arse in the vein of "The thing goes nuts, and at least it doesn't look like a Megane" type of vein.
> 
> I know you were ,so was I ,but thats no disrespect for OZ and NZ being behind in fashion stakes by about 25 years


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Got to say by the pics I have seen-I dont like it. To me it looks to rounded (Like 350 Audi TT). The car Imho also lacks the hard nosed Gtr look.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

The same could be said for any car manfacturer, look at the porsche 911, and the cayenne. they are obviously pretty far removed from one another but there is no denying the headlights from the same age 911 look similar. all the audis look have the same styling cues.

It is all about making a family of cars these days, and they all have to bear a resemblance. all manufacturers are up to it and it is nothing new.

I like the 350 I like the G35 and I like the GTR proto, if they look nice without the kits and bits then they will look uber cool with them...

/Steve


----------



## Chieflongshin (Jul 7, 2007)

I think the new ones, be it the G35 ( i think it was ) and the 350 look ****. I think i'm biased though as i grew up in the days of the quad lights on the back of the skyline playing gran turismo lol, thats always been the symbolic part of the car to me visually.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SteveC said:


> The same could be said for any car manfacturer, look at the porsche 911, and the cayenne. they are obviously pretty far removed from one another but there is no denying the headlights from the same age 911 look similar. all the audis look have the same styling cues.
> 
> It is all about making a family of cars these days, and they all have to bear a resemblance. all manufacturers are up to it and it is nothing new.
> 
> ...




True, but it still looks sh$t to me-:sadwavey:   :chuckle:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Mmmmm not so many admirers then, not surprised, to be honest
I wish it would have been more pleasing on the eye:sadwavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It is IF YOU SEE IT IN THE FLESH !!!


NewGTR.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

whoflungdung said:


> Mmmmm not so many admirers then, not surprised, to be honest
> I wish it would have been more pleasing on the eye:sadwavey:


Well I might be a minority but when the R34 GTR came out I was very dissapointed and thought it was bloody ugly and very displeasing (too boxy) come to think of it the R33 very just as dissapointing (too bland). 

But hey you know what as time went by the more I looked them the more I loved the design.

IMHO you fall into that same scenario. Give it time mate.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Godspd

oh dear you got it wrong on both accounts then !!!!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

looking at the pics of the yellow 350Z, in particular, the pic next to the GTR.

the 350 looks like a micra on steroids with some big wheels.

the GTR looks like it would eat you and anything in its way and looks like it was BUILT to race. truly fearsome. 
not the same i know, but when you look at an enzo... you just KNOW not to mess with it, it WILL kick ya ass.
thats what fast cars should be like IMO.
its like the sunny GTI-R, i dont care how fast it is... it looks sh*t and slow, and spent to much time at halfords!

lets all hope the new one has this "fast look" effect...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

[QUOTE=.
its like the sunny GTI-R, i dont care how fast it is... it looks sh*t and slow, and spent to much time at halfords!





Thats 100% dead right ,its rubbish looking and is a Chav grade A special :runaway:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

stealth said:


> .
> its like the sunny GTI-R said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm well I guess you aint a GTiR fan then :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nick the Tubman

Your partly correct The GT-R will kick your arse and eat you alive. It has been built for the track and is very very fast !

The 350Z had £3.5k's worth of OZ racing wheels on it when I got it and they look fab as the arches need filling on a standard 350Z. Yes the whole 20inches X 275 on the rears and 255 on the front, tell ya what it gives an M3 a run for its money and looks and sounds a whole lot better!!!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hi steve... was not knocking ya car mate... apologies. i think ya wheels are sweet. and you are right about filling the arches.

i actually like the 350z. a guy i work with has one in that burnt orange with graphite alloys, xenons etc and it looks luuuverlly. sounds good to.

but it doesnt say "get out of my way" when it comes up behind you like the gtr does... intimidating and lots of presence


i have a Q7 as well, and everyone says it looks like an A4 on steroids. but i think it looks quite mean looking. opinions differ.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nick dod you see my mess from the other day as it seems to have disapeard from here !!!


----------

